
How terrible software design decisions led to Uber’s deadly 2018 crash - tistoon
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/11/how-terrible-software-design-decisions-led-to-ubers-deadly-2018-crash/
======
djmips
Was it go fast and break things?

~~~
ncr100
Close, the sw design decisions involved, "Placate the boss:"

> A 2018 report from Business Insider's Julie Bort suggested a possible reason
> for these puzzling design decisions: the team was preparing to give a demo
> ride to Uber's recently hired CEO Dara Khosrowshahi. Engineers were asked to
> reduce the number of "bad experiences" experienced by riders.

Engineers violated ethical concerns, IMO, seemingly compromising safety
systems at the perceived need to appease leadership.

Unethical behavior of sacrificing safety to appease a superior is why
industries are regulated by government / citizen-representative agencies.

It is time to regulate Uber, apparently, now.

~~~
babycake
That's not engineers, that's managers putting pressure on engineers to provide
this kind of environment. We don't the shots on anything, it's your manager
and the manager above that who do.

~~~
rhinoceraptor

      The fact that a person acted pursuant to order of his
      Government or of a superior does not relieve him from
      responsibility under international law, provided a moral
      choice was in fact possible to him.

